# MENSTRUATION



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">Peaches is close to the age of when menstuation begins..eek!







. For those of you with female malteses, what do you do? I've seen diaper looking things at petsmart. Is that what theyre suppose to wear? How do they go pee or #2 then? Im so confused




























Please help!!!!!!!!!
Id like to be prepared once the time comes. :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: </span>


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Are you sure you don't want to spay her? She's gonna be one horny girl! LOL

Anyway, I had to use the diaper on Noriko (she's spayed now). You just have to make sure you take them outside or to their pads at the times they will go. Like every 2-4 hrs. You will have to remove the diaper when they go potty.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I really don't want to start anything and this is not a rude comment. But isn't Peaches from a petstore? You really should spay her. I think there are lots of advantages to doing it before the first heat.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Is there any reason you don't want to spay her before her first heat, which will almost certainly prevent any chance of mammary cancer and other potential issues?


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I hope no one gets mad at me, but I hate to see someone jumped on about not spaying their dog. That is her decision whether from a pet store or not. 

I find that my girls keep themselves VERY clean. I do not have to use diapers for them. But if you do want a diaper (not all dogs will keep themselves clean, I'm sure), you can find some very cute ones on ebay, much less than pet stores sell them for. The pad you purchase separately and attach to the inside of the diaper.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I've heard that its much healthier for a dog to be spayed before they go into heat. I'm sorry, but I cant help you with the rest of your question. Good luck!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Jul 13 2005, 07:17 PM
> *I hope no one gets mad at me, but I hate to see someone jumped on about not spaying their dog. That is her decision whether from a pet store or not.
> 
> I find that my girls keep themselves VERY clean. I do not have to use diapers for them. But if you do want a diaper (not all dogs will keep themselves clean, I'm sure), you can find some very cute ones on ebay, much less than pet stores sell them for. The pad you purchase separately and attach to the inside of the diaper.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81132*


[/QUOTE]

You are right. I shouldn't have said anything. I just really can't help myself when something is glaring out at me. I guess I am just a strong believer in spaying/neutering your pets regardless of where they are from. However, in my defense - I think that this forum is for educating ourselves and I feel that it is from these forums that I learn the importance of spaying/neutering pets and I thought I would pass it on.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">thanks everyone for the advice but Im pretty sure about not spaying her. I will check out ebay for the diapers.







</span>


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g1enda1e_@Jul 13 2005, 10:29 PM
> *<span style="font-family:Times">thanks everyone for the advice but Im pretty sure about not spaying her. I will check out ebay for the diapers.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You can get the dippers at pet smart it looks like a jeans panty.

Then you have to by the liner... it is also used for training... when puppy has leaks.
When it happens there is not mess at all but you have to keep your puppy inside.. or all the dogs will be after her and it is not nice.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Jul 13 2005, 06:17 PM
> *I hope no one gets mad at me, but I hate to see someone jumped on about not spaying their dog. That is her decision whether from a pet store or not.
> 
> I find that my girls keep themselves VERY clean. I do not have to use diapers for them. But if you do want a diaper (not all dogs will keep themselves clean, I'm sure), you can find some very cute ones on ebay, much less than pet stores sell them for. The pad you purchase separately and attach to the inside of the diaper.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81132*


[/QUOTE]


<span style="font-family:Times">I love your ebay store







everything is sooo cute  . thanks again</span>


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you! I have so much fun with it.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

this is sorta...well...REALLY off topic:

remember when Kotex made those diaper/underwear thingies for girls?? 

i miss those.









i remember when ellie went through her first period...she got blood on a toy...it was really gross. but she didnt bleed much.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Jul 13 2005, 10:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get the dippers at pet smart it looks like a jeans panty.

Then you have to by the liner... it is also used for training... when puppy has leaks.
When it happens there is not mess at all but you have to keep your puppy inside.. or all the dogs will be after her and it is not nice.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81153
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have the jean panties from petsmart I'm sure there are cuter ones but these work great. I get cheap womens panty liners and use them they work just as good as the ones made for dogs. You can cut them to the correct size. I would invest in two panties. I dont know if I dont give prissy enough chances or what but she always peepees in her panties.







It works good with two because while ones washing she can still be protected by the other. I lost a pair last time and it was such a pain having to crate her when her panties were washing. Just a bit of help. If your planning on breeding and you have questions feel free to PM me. I have a very open minded about this topic.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I saw those bitches britches on ebay, they look very well made and I'm sure well worth the price. And you're right, there is very little blood. 

Also my girls didn't get horny exactly, they only followed our neutered golden retriever around with lovesick puppy eyes for a few weeks. We laughed so hard, because Bo really had no idea why the special treatment!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dunno much about diapers but I ordered in some cute panties to put over a diaper! I have to admit.. they are cute!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I realize that some of you have already made up your minds not to spay; however, for those who now and in the future may be reading this thread and have questions about this subject, here are links to information that will be helpful to you. There are many benefits to spaying and neutering. These articles delineate those benefits.

Why You Should Spay or Neuter Your Pet

The Benefits of Spaying or Neutering Your Pet

Petfinder - Benefits of Spaying

ESPN - Is Spaying or Neutering For Your Dog?

Dog Breed Info - Spaying and Neutering

Rose Hill Animal Hospital - Benefits of Spaying and Neutering

Can you tell this is another subject I'm passionate about!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am also passionate on the subject of spaying and neutering! 

I think sometimes the decision to not spay or neuter is made before a pet owner knows all the facts and benefits, so here goes:

Spayed and neutered dogs are often times better, more affectionate, companions for the family. 

Spayed females are more stable and even-tempered. The female reproduction cycle lasts 6 months. During that cycle the dog goes through frequent hormonal changes that directly influence her behavior. Think of it this way: The premenstrual cycle (PMS) of a female dog lasts several months. 

Spaying a female dog eliminates its heat cycle, which can last twenty-one days, twice a year. Females in heat often cry incessantly, show nervous behavior, and attract unwanted male animals. 

When your female dog or cats goes into heat, the males for blocks around will know it. Walking her will be like going into battle. Every loose mail dog in the neighborhood will follow, and nothing will drive them away. Your dog will normally come into heat twice a year, and she'll attract males for almost three weeks.

Spayed and neutered pets are less likely to bite. Unaltered animals often exhibit more behavior and temperament problems than those that have been spayed or neutered. 

Spayed and neutered dogs live longer and healthier lives. 

Spaying female dogs eliminates the possibility of uterine and ovarian cancer as well as it reduces the chances of breast cancer. 

Neutering male dogs will reduce the risk of prostrate cancer. 

Neutered/spayed dogs are less likely to want to roam and fight. 

When your female dog or cats goes into heat, the males for blocks around will know it. Walking her will be like going into battle. Every loose mail dog in the neighborhood will follow, and nothing will drive them away. Your dog will normally come into heat twice a year, and she'll attract males for almost three weeks.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

There are the same risks for humans.

The question was about what to do when a dog goes into season. Altohough you are informative, you're not being informative about the question she asked.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes, I don't hink it is a necessary to post about spaying and neutering every chance available. Although it is very important and informative information and I do so appreciate the reason that you do it. I'm glad you are passionate about it. You've done your homework and want others to do the same. But lots of times a person doesn't get the answer they were needing when these types of posts start. One of my first experiences posting here about my female possibly going through a false pregnancy, the first response was about Why isn't your dog spayed? I didn't come back for a while. It is useless to ask questions if you don't get an answer. Lots of people are informed about the benefits of spaying, not everyone is uneducated.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Jul 13 2005, 09:17 PM
> *I find that my girls keep themselves VERY clean. I do not have to use diapers for them. But if you do want a diaper (not all dogs will keep themselves clean, I'm sure), you can find some very cute ones on ebay, much less than pet stores sell them for. The pad you purchase separately and attach to the inside of the diaper.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81132*


[/QUOTE]

If you have carpet or light carpet like I do, you should get diapers. But don't buy alot! Buy only one. They don't go into heat often.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As K&C's Mom said, there may be those reading this thread now or in the future who may not be aware of the many postive benefits from spaying and neutering. By posting links and sharing information, we can help educate those people.

It has been my experience with forums such as spoiledmaltese.com that posts should be of a general interest to all members and vistitors, not just directed to one person or situation. They can also open up discussion and present different points of view.

A post that simply asks what 2 plus 2 is, for example, can get the question answered in one reply, but certainly won't be interesting to many people. One of the reasons why I come to SM is for the variety of opinions and interesting subjects discussed.

There are two sides to every story, so I would certainly welcome hearing why Glendale has chosen not to spay Peaches.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Then start a new thread about it for it's own sake.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 14 2005, 07:45 AM
> *As K&C's Mom said, there may be those reading this thread now or in the future who may not be aware of the many postive benefits from spaying and neutering. By posting links and sharing information, we can help educate those people.
> 
> It has been my experience with forums such as spoiledmaltese.com that posts should be of a general interest to all members and vistitors, not just directed to one person or situation. They can also open up discussion and present different points of view.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


<span style="font-family:Times">
Although I appreciate everyones information on the benefits of spaying, I have decided to keep Peaches "all natural". It might sound silly but it feels like I will be taking her "womanhood" away if I do spay.







And yes I did purchase her from a petstore and she is perfectly healthy. The thought of breeding her has crossed my mind before. She is a terrific pup, very bright, great temperment and all...I can only imagine how her offsprings will be. But again, that is still undecided as well. I dont expect anyone to agree with me with my decision, this response is intended to help clarify any confusion. Thanks again for all the advice in regards to this topic







</span>


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I hope more people will be able to discuss their interest in breeding on this forum without having to hide it and afraid of being attacked. I'm sure there are very knowledgable people here with great experience to share on the matter. If someone feels too uncomfortable to share their decision to breed some valuable information may go missed. The ones that suffer are the puppies. Most people who want to breed have already made up their mind to do so and will not be talked out of it anyway.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Jul 14 2005, 12:47 PM
> *I hope more people will be able to discuss their interest in breeding on this forum without having to hide it and afraid of being attacked. I'm sure there are very knowledgable people here with great experience to share on the matter. If someone feels too uncomfortable to share their decision to breed some valuable information may go missed. The ones that suffer are the puppies. Most people who want to breed have already made up their mind to do so and will not be talked out of it anyway.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81418*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Jul 14 2005, 01:47 PM
> *I hope more people will be able to discuss their interest in breeding on this forum without having to hide it and afraid of being attacked. I'm sure there are very knowledgable people here with great experience to share on the matter. If someone feels too uncomfortable to share their decision to breed some valuable information may go missed. The ones that suffer are the puppies. Most people who want to breed have already made up their mind to do so and will not be talked out of it anyway.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81418*


[/QUOTE]

I totally agree with K/C's mom and Marj.

This forum is meant to educate. I never meant to attack but simply blurted out the first thing that came to my mind (and I am sure others thought the same). We are here because we care about our pets. And I highly doubt that any puppies are suffering because people are breeding and are too ashamed to discuss it on this forum. The reputable breeders would never be embarrased to admit that they are breeding. In fact, they are proud of it, because they are breeding to improve standard. Lets be honest...puppies are suffering because people choose to breed dogs without having good knowledge of their genetics, temperament, or the breed's standard (just your average byb). I think there is a reason why spay/neuter is highly recommended - for both health reasons and because there are too many unwanted pets in this world already. I am not an expert...just voicing my opinion. I understand that your dogs aren't spayed/neutered but that doesn't mean that others can't point out the need to spay/neuter.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Jul 14 2005, 09:50 PM
> *I totally agree with K/C's mom and Marj.
> 
> This forum is meant to educate.  I never meant to attack but simply blurted out the first thing that came to my mind (and I am sure others thought the same).  We are here because we care about our pets.  And I highly doubt that any puppies are suffering because people are breeding and are too ashamed to discuss it on this forum.  The reputable breeders would never be embarrased to admit that they are breeding.  In fact, they are proud of it, because they are breeding to improve standard.  Lets be honest...puppies are suffering because people choose to breed dogs without having good knowledge of their genetics, temperament, or the breed's standard (just your average byb).  I think there is a reason why spay/neuter is highly recommended - for both health reasons and because there are too many unwanted pets in this world already.  I am not an expert...just voicing my opinion.  I understand that your dogs aren't spayed/neutered but that doesn't mean that others can't point out the need to spay/neuter.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81494*


[/QUOTE]

Actually I agree with you. I don't think it was an attack at all. The reason I said what I said had nothing to do with me. I was just stating the fact that what you said had nothing to do with the question. I felt bad for her having to explain herself, that's all. But we're not here to lecture or judge, only educate and be friendly.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Jul 14 2005, 07:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I agree with you. I don't think it was an attack at all. The reason I said what I said had nothing to do with me. I was just stating the fact that what you said had nothing to do with the question. I felt bad for her having to explain herself, that's all. But we're not here to lecture or judge, only educate and be friendly.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81499
[/B][/QUOTE]

Carrie, I was responding to chloeandj's comments. I do agree with your earlier comment.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

This is what I mean. Now the person posting will probably not ask questions about breeding because of these comments. And will probably breed anyway. Do you understand where I'm coming from? 

I was wrong to think that this could be a topic that could be discussed more openly. I apologize for even attempting.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Jul 14 2005, 07:39 PM
> *This is what I mean. Now the person posting will probably not ask questions about breeding because of these comments. And will probably breed anyway. Do you understand where I'm coming from?
> 
> I was wrong to think that this could be a topic that could be discussed more openly. I apologize for even attempting.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81507*


[/QUOTE]


No, I really don't understand where you are coming from. What topic is not being discussed openly? People answered the original question about how to deal with a dog being in heat and where to get diapers, etc. I merely pointed out the importance of spaying/neutering. There is no need to get upset. It is acceptable to have differing opinions - you don't need to agree with me but I am also allowed to have an opinion. No one is attacking or insulting anyone and no one is being rude. But it is okay to disagree.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

No no I'm not upset. You all have the best intentions in mind, I know that. But I'm concerned because she expressed an interest in breeding and then may not be able to get the educated answers that she might need when she decides to do so. As most people are not talked out of breeding simply by reading that it is dangerous for their dog. I know that she got the answers about her initial question. I am concerned she will not ask questions about breeding in the future if she needs to. I'm aware that a forum of people discussing the love of their pet is not the best resource when preparing to breed your dog. But if there is someone here who has valuable breeding info, it should be ok to ask questions about it. I hope I am making sense.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i agree with chloeandj. even though i personally wouldn't dream of breeding lucy, if somebody's going to be breeding their dog no matter what.. they should at least learn how to do it right, so the chance of a bad result is lessened at least a little bit.


----------

